# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Took a while

## FDibbins

I wanted to post my 20 000th post here...then realised that posts here dont count towards the post count.  bummer  :Frown:

----------


## TMS

But you got there anyway. Well done  :Smilie:  I seem to be lagging behind  :Frown: 

Regards, TMS

----------


## FDibbins

thanks, and naaa you are not lagged, you just have a life  :Confused:

----------


## vlady

Nice Ford.

----------


## Ace_XL

Whoa!

That means the club of 20,000+ posts i.e. the Famous five (NBVC, shg, JBeaucaire, royUK, DonkeyOte) is now the 'Super six'  :Cool: 

Well done Ford

----------


## Winon

Wow! That is great Ford. :Smilie: 

Guess I shall from now on have to address you as, Sir!

Well done. :Wink: 

Best Regards.

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks guys

@ Winnon naaa Mineer will do LOL

----------


## Fotis1991

I missed that!

Well done Ford! :Wink:

----------


## Tony Valko

Congrats on your achievement!

You have a few more posts than I do but you have also been a member 2 days longer than I have. So, I guess you should have more posts than me.  :Wink:

----------


## xladept

Very good Mineer! :Smilie:

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Congrats! and it's not an easy one to contribute 20k posts  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks guys, thats what you get for having no life and spending most of your time (at work and at home) in here lol

I have to say though, that I have learned probably 1000% more from being on the forum than had I not been here.  I have said this before, but before I joined here, I thought I was good at excel - then I learned (and am still learning) what good REALLY looks like.  So many members here amaze me with stuff they put out here (I would love to name names, but I know with my luck, I will forget a few, and dont want to upset any1)

----------


## john55

congrats!  :Smilie:

----------


## oeldere

It is amazing; more than 20.000 post.

Ford, realy congratulations and keep on doing your good work.  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Just an update to this...Just reached 30 000.  Proves I really do have no life LOL

Only took another 18 months

----------


## xladept

An order of magnitude above my own - congratulations, and, well earned :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks again Orrin  :Wink:

----------


## FDibbins

oooo.....k so I need new glasses.  I reached 30 000 a while back, I just reached 33 000 lol

----------


## xladept

Ok Ok 11 times then :Smilie:   Still well earned :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

noooo not even 5 times  :EEK!:

----------


## oeldere

It is amazing; more than 33.000 post.

Ford, realy congratulations and keep on doing your good work.   :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks oeldere  :Smilie:

----------


## Pete_UK

I happen to have joined this forum just a few minutes after Tony (Biff) on New Year's Eve four years ago, and neither of us are slouches in responding to threads, but you are just an order of magnitude beyond us in your frequency of posting - three times the number, from just two days earlier !!

Congratulations Ford - long may you continue.

(And Happy New Year)

Pete

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks Pete, I have a job where I can spend some time on here

Happy new year to you and yours' too  :Smilie:

----------


## alansidman

@Ford
Awesome achievement.  Keep it up

Alan

----------


## FDibbins

Well, I have been forced to slow down this past year  :Frown:   Since that attack we had a while back, my work (PA State) has blocked this forum, so my time here has reduced to less than 25% of what it used to be - and it shows om my thread count.

About this time last year, I had added another 10 000 posts, so far this year, I have barely managed 7 000  :Frown: 
(I do, however, now have the highest post count on this forum)

----------


## AliGW

Is post counts what it's all about, then? I though it was about helping other people as and when we can. I am not blocked from accessing the forums from work, but when I am at work, I feel duty bound to be working and not helping here, so I don't think you should be concerned about that. Your reputation is far more important than your post count, and it is very clear that other members value the support you offer when you are here.  :Smilie:

----------


## kasan

Just imagine: 37k posts, lets say one post is 100 letters long... 37 million times some keyboard button was pressed  :EEK!: 
Live search engine!

----------


## FDibbins

> Is post counts what it's all about, then? I though it was about helping other people as and when we can. I am not blocked from accessing the forums from work, but when I am at work, I feel duty bound to be working and not helping here, so I don't think you should be concerned about that. Your reputation is far more important than your post count, and it is very clear that other members value the support you offer when you are here.



No, post count is not what it's all about - never was, never will be. My comments regarding this, as I mentioned above, was that I have no life lol, and spend way too much time in here

 My job allows me plenty of spare time to do other things, so I feel no guilt about helping here.  Regarding reps, yes for what they are worth, I have the 4th highest on the forum

----------


## FDibbins

> Just imagine: 37k posts, lets say one post is 100 letters long... 37 million times some keyboard button was pressed 
> Live search engine!



wow interesting way of looking at it, thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

> Just imagine: 37k posts, lets say one post is 100 letters long... 37 million times some keyboard button was pressed 
> Live search engine!



Please correct me guys, but 37k = 37000 ( give or take a few thousand) and 37000*100=3700000 which is three million seven hundred thousand, is it not? 

It looks like the countless bugs affecting this forum have spread to it's users  :Wink:

----------


## kasan

@ Pepe Le Mokko
 :Smilie:  add some 10 mouse clicks per post  :Wink:

----------


## Tony Valko

> I have no life lol, and spend way too much time in here



Looks like JohnTopley now occupies that spot.

Rim shot!

Going out with a bang.  :Wink:

----------


## FDibbins

> Looks like JohnTopley now occupies that spot.
> 
> Rim shot!
> 
> Going out with a bang.



Yup, John is sure doing well - and you have not been much of a slouch either Tony  :Wink: 

I think at my peak, I was posting on average 40 posts per day, often getting 1200-1400 posts a month (peaked at 11 000 posts for 2013)

----------


## Tony Valko

Got me to thinking so I started this thread...

https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1167689

----------

